# triglycerides off the chart



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

My brother has been fighting this battle for the last several years. Doctors are telling him his triglycerides are too high to even chart. He has been, very strictly, on a vegan diet, hoping that would help, but it hasn't.

Doctor is telling him now to give up all high carb foods, no bread, no rice, etc. He already eats mostly fruits and veggies. Doc says he can eat fish but should limit chicken and beef. I don't understand why chicken breast would be bad.

Have any of you had luck bringing down super high triglycerides with diet and exercise? If so, what did you do?


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Ground flax seeds. Put a spoon in yogurt or on oatmeal, or in a smoothie, at least 3x a week. Its the only thing that has worked for me, and its keeping me off meds so I do it.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes. Vegan diet but with absolutely no sugar and very limited fruit. In your brother's case I'd say no fruit for a while. Also no processed carbs, they act just like sugar. By processed I mean anything not whole grain but also anything pre-masticated like bread or pasta, even if they are whole grain.

Second the ground flax.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't do grains at all. Seriously. Cut out carbs. The triglycerides will fall dramatically in a very short time. In six months they will be much, much lower. And no trans fats. Eat fats, meat, vegetables (no rootveggies).


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I would NOT skip the meat. Meat, good fats, veggies, tiny bits of fruit like berries. No grains at all!
Look up primal/paleo diet.
Mark's Daily Apple is a great source. Right now their doing a series on colesterol and triglycerides.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A triglyceride molecule is 1 part fat and 3 parts sugar: if his triglycerides are high then his blood sugar is going too high.

The vegan diet relies on carbs for calories, and carbs are quickly and easily broken down into sugars. I imagine the Vegan diet is the LAST diet that he should be on!!!!!!!

When I brought my own blood sugar under control my triglycerides went from 577 down to normal. And, yes, chicken breast is a very good food for folks like us! As is ham, the leaner cuts of pork, fish, and the very lean cuts of beef! Low fat beef can be tough, but I turned it into pot roast and I used the leanest types of hamburger.

I imagine that the Vegan diet has been a disaster to his health!

Also, one egg in the morning has a most excellent effect on my blood sugar!


----------



## swampyankee (May 15, 2006)

Does he drink? Alcohol wil raise your triglyceride's very quickly.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks so much for the replies. I will be passing this information on to him.

swampyankee, no, he is not a drinker.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Terri said:


> A triglyceride molecule is 1 part fat and 3 parts sugar: if his triglycerides are high then his blood sugar is going too high.


 This isn't necessarily true. DH had high triglycerides, but low blood sugar. Very low. This is why they put him on a diabetic diet. He was caught in a vicious cycle. His blood sugar would drop to about 50 or so, he'd feel shaky and hungry and so he'd get something quick, usually carbs, and he'd feel better. Then, of course, within an hour, his blood sugar would drop again, and he'd get tired and shaky, so he'd get a soda with caffeine and a snack. His blood sugar would go up and he'd feel better, for a little while. Hubby has a very physically demanding job, so he's always run on the thin side as it is. The docs had him check his blood sugar regularly so he'd get to understand his natural swings. Before meals, or between meals, his blood sugar would drop to 45 or even less, and that's when he'd feel sickly. After a meal, his blood sugar would go up to between 70 and 90. He now doesn't have the blood sugar drops since he's reduced or eliminated simple carbs from his diet. But high triglycerides CAN, but not always, go with low blood sugar. However, I think the remedy is going to be the same, either way. I think my husband's response to his own low blood sugar was what was causing his high triglycerides. 


Terri said:


> The vegan diet relies on carbs for calories, and carbs are quickly and easily broken down into sugars. I imagine the Vegan diet is the LAST diet that he should be on!!!!!!!


 As long as it's low in simple carbs and high on complex carbs, I think it would be good for low or high blood sugar. Of course, I'm a meat eater, with moderation, so vegan would be hard for me, but I could do it if I had to. 


Terri said:


> When I brought my own blood sugar under control my triglycerides went from 577 down to normal. And, yes, chicken breast is a very good food for folks like us! As is ham, the leaner cuts of pork, fish, and the very lean cuts of beef! Low fat beef can be tough, but I turned it into pot roast and I used the leanest types of hamburger.


 I agree with this completely!


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinnamon. I take 2400mg in pill form a day. Dropped mine from around 600 to around 100. Even when I was training for a marathon I couldn't get them to drop, not until I did the cinnamon did it finally drop.


----------

